# surgery



## Melissa Brill (Feb 22, 2017)

Yep, it happened. This time Perry completely tore his CCL and we had surgery 2 weeks ago. Luckily (unluckily?) we were coming back to the US a few weeks ago and the weekend before I noticed he was not using his leg when he was moving fast again. So, got a vet appointment with the orthopedic surgeon for Monday (we arrived Saturday) - I emailed them before we arrived and since she had seen him before she agreed that we'd do the consult and if he needed surgery (which I was sure he would) she would do it the same day. That was great because it did mean we could avoid 2 drives and extra days to get the surgery. 

We've been in the US for 3 weeks - so surgery week 1, staples out this week and we fly back on Saturday. She will do a recheck in December when we're in. 

He's doing well - walking on it when he goes out, but mostly keeping him on crate rest and carrying him, though he can do more walking this week and next. 

He had the funniest hair cut for the surgery. The part that surprised me though (as I was expecting the leg to be shaved) was that they ended up cutting around his face a lot (presumably for the tube?) We went to the groomer when he got his staples out - I stayed while she did him to support him standing so now he's in a really short puppy cut and his face is not in a Hav cut, but had to do it to even it all out. 

He's doing well. Never had a lot of pain issues - he was on twice daily gabepentin and is still pretty chilled out, but I'm sure that will end soon  

Now for the fun of 3 months of crate rest . It hasn't been so bad the last 2 1/2 weeks because I've been off of work, but i have to go back to work next week so he will be in his crate all day while I'm at work (my husband has to stay in the US) - Perry will manage but will not be happy about the extended crate time.


----------



## EvaE1izabeth (Nov 14, 2017)

Poor guy! Maybe he’ll get lucky and see the crate time a little differently and adapt better since he isn’t feeling great? Probably wishful thinking but sending it anyway because I can’t imagine what mine would do with extended crate time! 

He’s had a rough couple of months! Hope he feels better soon!


----------



## Tere (Oct 17, 2018)

I feel bad for Perry. The rest part would be tough. Those staples are hard to look at. Do you have stairs? 
My Bichon had bladder stone surgery and the incision was hard to look at. It made me feel so bad for him. It was 2 weeks, I think, of 
no activity and that was tough. The worst part was keeping him from jumping onto furniture. He liked to sit in a chair in the kitchen and wanted to anytime a chair was pulled out. 
He slept with me on the bed and I was afraid he'd jump so I ended up moving the mattress onto the floor. 
This will be hard for you all, I hope Perry recovers well and the time goes fast!


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

Oh my, I am so sorry. How hard for you and Perry. I can't imagine how hard it must be to keep the dog down and quiet for any extended length of time.


----------



## mudpuppymama (Mar 24, 2012)

I am very sorry to hear about your dog. Mia hurt her back once and had to be crated for 6 weeks. I know how tough that can be. I was wondering too what may have caused the CCL tear. I have seen many other posts about CCL injuries and just wondered what causes it. Today I read an article on Mercola Healthy Pets that said it can be linked to a manganese deficiency. I always thought it was injury related.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Well, I am sorry it happened, but I know that it was a strong possibility, and at least the timing couldn't have been much better! It will be tough getting through the recuperation period, for him AND for you having to watch him. But every dog I've known who has had it done has been back to better than new once they were fully recovered!


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

I know this is a difficult time Melissa... In a few weeks Perry will be good as new. 😊 Scout only had eight weeks of crating for each surgery. Perry will probably just sleep while you are at work. Scout had never been crate trained which made it very difficult. Acepromazine was prescribed to help keep Scout sedated. It extremely helpful because I worked 12 hr. night shift and slept all day. You might want to get a prescription before you leave. Wishing Perry a speedy recovery!


----------



## Cassandra (Dec 29, 2015)

Sorry to hear about this, but at least the timing worked out so it could be done by someone who had seen him before. Hope his crate time goes by fast..he is such a sweetie.


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

I wish Perry a speedy recovery!


----------



## Melissa Brill (Feb 22, 2017)

Thanks Everyone.

We've got a crate barking problem that is really difficult for me to deal with because it happens when I'm not nearby - the minute I pull into the driveway, open the house gate or approach the house he stops (I never even hear him!) The only reason I even know that he barks when I'm away is because our house guards in Kampala have told me and yesterday, when I left him, my Mom (in a different room) said he barked in his crate the whole time - but didn't at all as I was leaving or when I walked back into the house.

As for the crate rest, I'll probably keep it up for 3 months. The vet said he might only need 8 weeks, but since we can't go back for a recheck at 8 weeks (we'll be back in the US in December and will do the recheck then) I want to be better safe. Crate rest doesn't mean in the crate 24/7 - when I'm home I can keep him tethered to me- just have to avoid stairs and jumping - so no way he can be out with my housekeeper during the day because she won't be able to stop him from jumping on the couch. We do have 1 set of stairs - in the yard down to the parking area so have to keep him on leash in the yard to avoid that (thought after 8 weeks I'll probably let him run around the yard just stop him from using the stairs)

Karen - when he started limping again I knew it was going to happen, and after the 2nd tear we knew a third one was possible, but had hoped that the crate rest that time would make it ok. But yes, I'm glad in some ways it was done - this way I don't have to do 3 months of crate rest for a tear and then hope it doesn't happen again (having done that twice already), so this one will be it, at least for that leg .

He has been a lot worse in the crate this time compared to other times (whining, etc), but then again how can I blame him - he's not quite 3 1/2 and spent 2-3 months each time (two previous tears) on crate rest, so has spent/ will have spent (including this time) a total of 9 months out of 3 1/2 years on crate rest, so I'm ready for this injury to be done so he can be free again. 

The staples are out and it doesn't look too bad - it's healed pretty well I think (and not having the weird haircut emphasizing it has helped  )

Lucky for me he's a pretty chilled dog, so while I'm home he can just chill on the couch with his himalayan chew... and hopefully we'll get through crate rest with minimal stress (and I have a prescription for a tranquilizer for days we need it  )


----------



## Mikki (May 6, 2018)

I was thinking about you and wondered how things were going. Glad to see your update. Time will pass and the three months will pass, but!! I know it seems like TIME IS STANDING STILL. I had a bad ankle fracture three years ago and thought the getting well part would never end.


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Poor baby boy...It's a long recovery, but the results will be worth it. I remember the surgeon said once there is a problem eventually it will need surgery. When I saw Scout limp the first time on his other leg he had surgery the next day. I think this may have saved the meniscus from tearing. The sedative would really help you get through the first eight weeks.


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

Thinking of you all, Melissa!


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

A quick and easy recovery to Perry & he looks like a dog who will be spoiled during healing!


----------



## PNWAlan (Oct 9, 2018)

So sorry to hear about Perry. I haven't been on here much because of our hectic time here preparing to move. I went through CCL repair with our last companion and it was not easy. Months of range of motion exercises twice a day. He was a big boy, 125 lbs. at his prime weight. He recovered but was never as agile as before the injury. I carried a heavy burden because I had him neutered at 6 months and only later learned about the relationship of early neutering to CCL injuries. 

All my best hopes and wishes for a speedy and successful recovery.


.


----------

